# The Tug Tender Calshot



## Peter John Eckford (Jan 21, 2011)

Has anyone any information on the crew of The Tug Tender Calshot 1935. I know who the master was at that time because I know his daughter but do not know a lot else


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Calshot still tied up in Southampton docks.


----------

